# fish names?!?!



## kweenbee11 (Jun 8, 2009)

what are you fishes names???
im curious to see what people have come up with.. :-D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Mine are in my signature.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Mine are in my sig.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

mine is in my signature but its hydro


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

my little girl is named ladybug, and then my 3 boys are named jazzy, critter, and jack


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Named my goldfish...
Felix
Alessandra
Teddy
Dev
Sancho
Puff
Bubbles
Moby
Velvet


----------



## Kaimana (Jun 13, 2009)

my betta's name is Firebolt and my nieces have goldfish named Roxi and Vanessa


----------



## loveDelphine21 (May 31, 2009)

Mine are in my signature 

But some names I'm considering for future pets:
Mongolio (mon-goe-lee-oh)
Magellen (Ma-gel-en)
Wolfgang

Hmm... lol! 

I like everyone's names!


----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

My cutie, in my avatar, is named Flapjack !


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

My Betta is Reno, my pleco is Hershey, Leopard Ctenopoma is Spook and female pearl gourami is Pearl. My other fish don't have names.


----------



## LiyahsGrandma (May 29, 2009)

My 2 crowntails are named paradise blue and red copper. My grandbaby betta name is Survivor.


----------



## ashleyALE (Jul 1, 2008)

I have Kitsune and Akage but they haven't STUCK yet so I'm considering rethinking it. You know when you pick and name and it really STICKS... I'm not feelin it yet. Any suggestions are always accepted :]


----------



## ashleyALE (Jul 1, 2008)

got it! Lucian and Viktor :]



gotta love Underworld!


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

ashleyALE said:


> got it! Lucian and Viktor :]
> 
> 
> 
> gotta love Underworld!


very true  i like those names too, i acctually consider saleen (sp) for my next gril... but my names are in my sig and plus my new one Star dust


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

all of mine are in my signature


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

ashleyALE said:


> got it! Lucian and Viktor :]
> 
> 
> 
> gotta love Underworld!


LOVE Underworld.


----------



## Philip The Fish (Apr 25, 2009)

my fish's names are
Philip
Sylvester
Akiyo
Ankur 
Brutus


----------



## Philip The Fish (Apr 25, 2009)

ashleyALE said:


> got it! Lucian and Viktor :]
> 
> 
> 
> gotta love Underworld!


I always loved the name Lucian. I want(ed) to name my son, if i ever have one, Lucian but idk if thats going a little far or not haha


----------



## ashleyALE (Jul 1, 2008)

I think he would grow up to be a very powerful man :]


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

*Bettas:*
Snowflake
Marina
Kingdra
*no name*
*Neons:*
Neo
Neo
Neo
*Corys*:
*no name* but Im considering naming them cory
*Shrimp:*
Tiny
*Cats:*
Jingles
Stinky
*Dog:*
Tator Tot
*Guinea Pigs:*
Lil Bud
Bunny (yes thats his name not a new animal)


----------



## babs711 (May 23, 2009)

My son's (and my) betta is named Luke (Skywalker) from, of course, Star Wars. He picked the name. He LOVES Star Wars. I love Star Wars from when I was a kid so it was the perfect name!


----------



## maddiesmac (Jun 24, 2009)

Fred, my male, blue VT and Wilma, my femaly blue VT


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cute names, maddiesmac!!


----------

